# JD 4100 Help ? No charge?



## jpsbgt (5 mo ago)

Hello 
I just joined your site today because I have a charging issue with my 1999 4100. Battery light is on, it does go out but back on again. Multi meter indicato no charge with engine running, 11.7 volts. This happened years ago and I replaced the VR , solved the problem . Can anyone help with a manual for this model. I bought it new and now has 1400 hours on it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jpsbgt, welcome to the forum.

First thing.... check all your wiring connections in the charging circuit, from the alternator to the VR. Open connector plugs and inspect for corroded/burned terminals inside. 

Your alternator is a permanent magnet (PM) type, often called a dynamo. To my knowledge, they rarely fail, because there really isn't much to them to fail.

I would change the VR again (if you don't find a wiring problem). Look on the internet for replacement VR's. You may find one made by Denso which is an excellent brand.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

These jd compacts are super picky about clean Battery connections.
As well as the Ground cable from Battery to ......follow the end of it...frame or engine block.
Positive cable should run from Batt to big starter post.


----------



## jpsbgt (5 mo ago)

Thanks guy ! The battery connections are a ok. Will be pulling the plastic cover soon and will follow up with the details.


----------

